# KREEPFEST 2013 - August 9-11



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Ah... the first update. 

This year's Kreepfest is ramping up to be the most awesome yet. We've changed a few things from years past, we've gotten some great new sponsors, a heap of hellacious prizes donated, some of the most wonderful haunters in the nation stepping up to do demos, a newly formatted Make-And-Take-A-Palooza for Sunday, and more surprises than you can shake a stick at! 

Friday, we'll be gathering at the new, bigger location to enjoy the fun frightfulness of a tribute to those 'old dark house' movies 'A Dark & Stormy Night', brought to you by the folks behind *The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra* and *Trail of the Screaming Forehead*. Concessions, Creepiness, and fine Company, who could ask for more?

Saturday morning is devoted to getting to know your fellow haunters, perusing the tables of the Grave Yard Sale (Where you can find all kinds of great deals!), and then you can settle in for one of the great demos being offered. From skinning a skull with some pantyhose or turning something plain into something frightening with just a little this-and-that, to creating a box to dial down the power, there's going to be something for everyone. 

Not interested in the demos? Come for the awesome luncheon, the prizes, the people, the Macabre Motors show where the creepiest car wins... there's something for everyone at Kreepfest.

Saturday night, gather once more as the awesome folks of Dream Spiral LLC will be acting as DJ for the Zombie Prom 2013 : The Waltzing Dead. This is a slight departure from past years as not only zombies but all manner of the undead are invited to revel in a macabre masquerade. From 8pm to Midnight, shake the graveyard dirt loose, imbibe your favorite beverage, and, if you're very lucky, you could be named to our Prom Court!!

Sunday we'll slink back to the hall for a delicious brunch setup by Middle of Nowhere and a six-part make-n-take event in which you can make up to 6 different projects for yourself, or just sit back and enjoy hanging out with your fellow haunters. 

We've gotten some great new sponsors who are donating some pretty cool prizes. 

So far we have ...

 Mr. Bills Thrills 

HalloweenFX props

Halloween Hill

Middle Of Nowhere

Hemlock Hill House

Woodloom Propshop

Brat's Stuff & Metal's Mess

Nightchills Studios

Kindred Moon Productions

and Asylum Coffin Company

with more coming in every day!

In addition, for those coming in to Kreepfest, there are plenty of great hotel deals to be had. Across from the venue site, the Comfort Inn & Suites is offering two queen bed rooms for only $80.74 instead of $94.99, and $76.49 per night instead of $89.99 for a King. Just call Kara at 1-816-884-4124 and tell her you are with Kreepfest.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

One month to go! So many updates!! SO MUCH EXCITEMENT!!!

Firstly, I want to take this time to thank all of those who signed up to be sponsors for us this year. We've gotten some great new sponsors who are donating some pretty cool prizes. In addition to the sponsors above, *Master Fog* has donated some fog fluid that will be going home with some lucky Kreepfester! 

The Macabre Motors Show returns for a second year. Whether you drive a creepy ride like a hearse or a bad-a$$ custom vehicle or you're rocking a compact, a pick-up or a Mini-Van... the Macabre Motors Show is the place to let your decorating talents show. The rules are simple. Decorate your vehicle any way you want to as long as you don't make a mess (spraying blood or confetti or spray string etc.) and anything that requires power, you have to provide it, as we can't run extention cords all over the lot. Other than that, you're free to go as all-out as you want! There'll be a trophy and a cool prize for the visitor voted favorite vehicle, so pull out all the stops!

Next, speaking of awesome things going home with people, this year's Grave Yard Sale is setting up to be pretty darn good! Though we are all made a little sad that Mr. Bill's Thrills has haunted its last (For a while at least) the St. Louis area's loss is Kreepfest's gain. Mr. Bill will be bringing down a pretty nice haul and it's a wonderful chance to get your mitts on some really cool props for a very good price. Not that Mr. Bill is the only one who'll be filling a table with goodies... oooohhhhh no! We'll have table after table of bargains and cool bits and bobs to make your haunt the best it can be. 

We've filled all our demo spots and I can say that whether you're a big-time haunt-a-holic who has _been there, done that_ and is looking for something cutting edge or this is your first year and you don't even know what monster mud is... then you'll find something to learn at Kreepfest! Mike Jones, the president of *Kansas City Home Haunters* will be teaching us all how to do some very groovy skinning of corpses with pantyhose and plastic bags, Roger 'Navy Ghost' Alexander will be giving up some tips and tricks for the scare trade, Mary Fetner of *Branson Haunted Hills* and *SOMO Haunt Group*  will be putting us in awe of her techniques in making everything new old again, and lastly, The Middle of Nowhere's own Ira 'Pickleman' Dill will be showing us how to make a cheap and handy dimmer box for all purposes. There'll be a haunt round-table discussion to participate in, prizes, games, fun, food, fellowship with spooky folks from all over the map as well, so your day will be pretty full, but then.... the sun goes down....

Saturday Night, the clock strikes eight and the doors open once more for a Kreepfest tradition, the Zombie Prom. Having heard the zombies were having all the fun, the other undead creatures demanded they too be allowed to join, and what could we say but yes? Thus, this year, Kreepfest will host *The Waltzing Dead*, a masquerade of the living dead, where the masks hide the dead inside. So slap on some fancy duds and a mask and join with them as they dance the night away. 

Not a dancer? Then maybe you'll try your hand at the Centerpiece contest. Create a centerpiece for your table and bring it in on Saturday Morning to be entered into the judging. The rules are the same as last year. 

+ 18"x24" or smaller, no taller than 18" please. 
+ If it has a motor or lights or anything, it must run on batteries. 
+ No open flames, nothing that spews or might make a big mess please.

There'll be a prize for the fan favorite!!!


Sunday's Make-and-Take-A-Palooza will be a chance to hang out, have a good brunch-y type meal, and make some cool little take-away goodies. There'll be six different cool things to make, one after the other. You can choose to make one, two... four... all six... whatever you like! It's a great way to recover from prom and hang with haunter friends before heading out to wherever you call home.

In short, if you're coming to Kreepfest... See you next month!!! If not, you need to seriously think about your choices in the future!


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

Bump for Kreepfest !!! 2 weeks away


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

See you there!


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

See You There!!

​


----------

